# General Motors unveils Cadillac flying car and shuttle concepts at CES



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ha! 


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/general-motors-unveils-cadillac-flying-144638918.html


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I found a preview of the actual car:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

CES is the coolest show! I worked it a few times setting up and taking down the booths. So interesting....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

NicFit said:


> I found a preview of the actual car:
> 
> View attachment 548949


Needs more fins!!


----------

